# Briefkopf



## aNero (22. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich will für einen Verein einen Briefkopf erstellen und jetzt wollte ich fragen ob jemand eine seite weis mit beispielen oder tuts da ich noch keine sonderlich gutes Konzept habe..


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (22. März 2004)

Also das liegt allein Im Auge des Betrachters bzw. der Firma an sich. Ist es eine moderne oder eher eine "konservative" Firma, bzw. welche Produkte vertreibt sie? Bei modern sind strenge Linien und Formen erstrebenswert wobei bei den "konservativen" Firmen eher geschwungene, schnörkelige Formen angebracht wären.
Kleiner Tip: Word hat glaub ich ein automatisches Briefkopferstellungstool dabei, da kann man zwischen elegant, klassisch usw. wählen.

Gruss vom ALF

//EDIT: Oh Mann, ich sollte mal genauer lesen. Ich bin immer von ner Firma ausgegangen und hab den "Verein" völlig überlesen... Sorry, aber meine Hinweise kann man ja sicher auch auf den Verein anwenden 
Sorry nochmal.


----------



## Gitarremann (22. März 2004)

ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der verein eine ci hat, an der sich natürlich auch der briefkopf orientieren sollte. ich würde da nicht auf vorlagen zurückgreifen.


----------



## layla (23. März 2004)

Außerdem würde ich das ganze nicht in Photoshop machen sondern in einem Vektorprogramm wie Illustrator. Wegen druck und so.


----------



## Fey (23. März 2004)

Hallo,

zu dem Programm kann ich mich layla nur anschließen. Mach das in einem Vektorprogramm.

Hast du vielleicht eine Uni in der Nähe mit einer Kunsthochschule? Bei uns in der Uni-Bibliothek gibt es massig Bücher zu Letterhead & Logo-Design. Dort sind lauter Briefbögen, Visitenkarten, Briefumschläge und so weiter abgebildet. Dort kann man sich mal anschauen, was andere so gemacht haben und sich vielleicht Anregungen holen. Ist jedenfalls mein Weg, wenn ich eine Blockade habe.

Auf http://www.mediengestalter-forum.de unter dem Menüpunkt Downloads gibt es ein PDF, indem einige Vorgaben aufgezeigt werden. Wo sollten die Falzmarken sitzen, die Absenderadresse und so weiter.

Liebe Grüße,
Melanie


----------



## aNero (24. März 2004)

hm... ich wohne selbst in einen totalen kaff  drum uni und co keine chance -__-'' 

zum verein selbst kann ich sagen das es eine ziemlich lockere gruppe ist indenen eigentlich der spaß an erster stelle steht drum währen wohl geschwungenere linien besser...

leider habe ich selbst illustrator nicht an vektroprogrammen habe ich eigentlich nur das in Open Office1.1 aber mit dem arbeite ich nur sehr sehr ungern...

@Fey thx für die adresse *gleich mal draufschaun*


----------



## Fey (24. März 2004)

Hi,

also gut, wenn du in keine gute Bibliothek kommst hilft dir vielleicht folgendes:

> Google > Bilder > Briefbogen

Et voilá:
http://images.google.de/images?q=briefbogen&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=de

Gruß,
Melanie


----------



## aNero (24. März 2004)

lol an sowas einfaches hab ich garnicht gedacht *drop*


----------

